# Cheese cave is done!



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Cheese cave (this is next to the cheese making building)
My husband, DJ, and I had a big hole dug for a cheese cave that will provide natural refrigeration with no energy input. The ground temperature in our area is about 50 degrees, perfect for aging cheese. The cave keeps a steady 48-49 degrees. Here, the contractor has poured the concrete floor and insulated it from the frigid night air so it will dry. We'll do the walls in block, roof it with wood, and cover it with three feet of earth. The final dimensions of the cave will be 8' x 8'- not that big when you think of aging thousands of pounds of cheese. D.J. hopes there'll a corner in which he can try growing exotic edible mushrooms. He noticed that Whole Foods sells some varieties of mushrooms for over $20 per pound! 





















at this point we still needed to build stairs and embankment, then bury it.








DJ is going to plant a garden on top. Railroad ties make a very large raised bed for a garden

I like to tease my husband and call it a bomb shelter!
We are making progress!!!

Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah does look like a bomb shelter- good luck with all that cheese making!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.......how neat...... :greengrin: 
It does look like a bomb shelter...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool  Where did you get plans for it, or did you make them yourself?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So when can I buy some cheese? :greengrin: 

Looks GREAT! :clap:


----------

